# Fuel Sending Unit - 1984 GTI



## chumychew (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi. I have just completed replacing fuel lines, tank, accumulator, fuel pump etc on a 1984 GTI (assembled in Pennsylvania). I am the first owner of such car.The fuel sending unit was working fine beforehand (and is OEM) but must have been damaged during the replacement of the tank etc. I have ordered a new VDO sender on-line but as far as I can ascertain the VDO sensor has difference resistance (ohm) specifications as it is made for the European Mk1. The new VDO sender moves on acceleration and is entirely inaccurate. 

I am looking for a used fuel sender that actually came out of a 1983 or 1984 GTI (car must have been assemmbled in Pennsylvania.) I have looked far and wide accross the internet and checked with people who are in the know about these cars and can not find a correct new replacement fuel sender. If anyone knows where one exists (used or new) I would be grateful for that advice.

Thanks.

Rob


----------

